# Importing dogs into the United States



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

There is a breeder of working kelpies that I am looking into, only issue is he is in England. Does anyone have experience importing puppies into the united states? I think I'm going a wee bit insane with puppy fever. But I'm one of those people who can handle a 6 dog household provided there is enough room for the pack to do their doggy thing. I'm thinking after Indi reaches her Masters Title (a ways from now) we can think about adding another pup to the mix.  

Just wanted some insight. Thanks in advance!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Have you actually talked to the breeder? If they have ever shipped puppies out of the country they could probably give you some insight into whats involved.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Yep, I talked to the breeder a while ago - sent him an email and am awaiting a reply. However I am really anxious for an answer.

So puppies would be coming from Alston Cumbria, UK


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Nevermind, the pup would be coming from a rabies free country...So it wouldn't need to be quarantined...Sweet deal. 

This is the breeder/competitor I am getting a kelpie pup off of. Hopefully a male, I think that a male would fit in better with Indi. Sooooo excited. I think the dam I want a puppy off of will probably be retired from breeding, she is already nine, though had a litter in 2011. Either way, he has excellent kelpies. B)


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Wanted to say: It would be the best thing ever if I could actually go pick the pup up and bring them back on the plane with me. Anyone know the weight limit of carry on cargo?!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

It may vary by airline, (and also overseas), but the limit for my pup when i flew with him on Delta was 20 pounds. Luckily, he was 14 pounds @ 8 weeks.

I am sure with the size of a Kelpie, you need not worry...


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Thats what I was thinking. His kelpies end up being around 30 lbs...If I traveled over there to get my pup around 8-9 weeks then they might qualify as carry on. I really don't want any of my dogs ever going in cargo.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

CDC - Bringing an Animal into U.S.: Dogs - Animal Importation

I would ask your breeder for the name of the vet they use as well. That way you can correspond directly with them as to what needs to be done. And, make sure you prepare for it well in advance, with all the paperwork and stuff. But, you are right, importing from a rabies free country into the US is a hell of a lot easier than exporting from the US to a rabies free country.
There seems to be plenty of people who go back and forth across the Atlantic with their dogs, so it can't be that strict.
One thing, just check for microchip regulations, (if you need a microchip that is). For example, the microchips they use here in the States are not the same as the chips they use in Oz and NZ, so you have to either find someone to implant those countries 15 digit microchip here, or buy a scanner gun for your existing chip and take it with your dog.
I'm so jealous, a kelpie pup! They are just awesome dogs, knowing what you are like, I don't think you could have chosen a better breed for yourself.
Do you have any preference for colour?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Penny- not really caring about color. The red and tans are nice. I'm more worried about drive and temperament. I want a very high drive working dog for multiple sports like herding and agility. That is why I chose this particular breeder.  I think they are the best breed for me too!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

It looks like they have some nice looking dogs!
I know someone who imported one to be a working ranch dog quite a few years ago, I have no idea what the process was like for them or what the breeder was. She's really awesome dog though! Pretty fawn girl!

And I know an officer who imported two KNPV bred littermates from the Netherlands to raise as prospects to be his work partner. It seemed like other than language barrier issues, the process was pretty simple, though they had to drive to Portland to pick them up as they couldn't ship to Boise, something about international airport things... Anywho, importing two nice male pups cost him less than buying one pup from a good breeder here in the US. I'm sure he got a discount because he is a police officer, but most breeders here do that too and shipping costs were figured in too. Pretty black gator boys!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

They are definitely some good looking dogs. Ya, I know I'll end up importing a dog from Nigel. It's just the right time that has to come around is all.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Those are great looking dogs! I especially like the picture of the red and tan sitting with the little boy and all of his plaques and trophies


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!

I cant wait for a puppy off of this breeder!!!!!! O_____O""""""


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I imported a pup from Poland and had no problems...I had alot of people telling me not to do it, that I was going to get scammed, etc....but the breeder is awesome and I still keep in touch with her. 

I drove to Chicago (from KS) to pick her up as she could only be shipped into Chicago or NY, which obviously Chicago was closer for me. She did fine during the trip and didn't seem to have any ill effects from the flight. There was a suprising amount of puppies that came off the same flight, including an adorable Neo mastiff on the same flight that I wanted to steal! Most of the other dogs were bought by the same person (the customs people told me because they thought, and were hoping, I was the person who was coming to get them all) - which I thought was odd, I hope they ended up in good homes.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I never even though of looking for a neo in another country... I wonder if they breed them more practically (less skin)? Was the neo coming from Poland as well?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

The breeder I got my avatar chow from ships all over the world (Spain, Italy, Russia) so I think it's fairly common to ship worldwide in many of the less common breeds. My boy had quite a few 'relatives' in Italy and Russia. The other pup I got from her was suppose to go to China if I hadn't picked him out.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I never even though of looking for a neo in another country... I wonder if they breed them more practically (less skin)? Was the neo coming from Poland as well?


As far as I know the Neo pup came from Poland as well, there were also quite a few French Bulldogs and some smaller toy breeds on the same flight. I don't really know if European Neos are bred for less skin.


My girl would have went to a gentleman in Spain, if I hadn't bought her.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

DDBsR4Me said:


> As far as I know the Neo pup came from Poland as well, there were also quite a few French Bulldogs and some smaller toy breeds on the same flight. I don't really know if European Neos are bred for less skin.
> 
> 
> My girl would have went to a gentleman in Spain, if I hadn't bought her.


I just REALLY don't like how unhealthy the neos we have here are. They can hardly even walk... I would love to find a happy medium between what they look like now and the cane corso look they used to have. I don't mind wrinkles, big feet, and a rolling gait... but it becomes a problem when it starts to interfere with the health of the dog. 

Your DDB in your avatar is gorgeous. Does the breeder have a website I could look at? Although we are 95% sure we are getting a dane next the other three we are looking at are neos, DDBs, and irish wolfhounds.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> Wanted to say: It would be the best thing ever if I could actually go pick the pup up and bring them back on the plane with me. Anyone know the weight limit of carry on cargo?!


That is the major issue with departures and arrivals in the UK. Please research that. From what I understand, pets must travel into and out of the UK as cargo. Please ask the breeder and do your own research regarding this.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks like a vacation to me if that's the case. Sounds like an expensive pup : p very justifiable though! Pretty sure adding a male to my group is the best option.

Thanks though, I will be sure to research!


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I just REALLY don't like how unhealthy the neos we have here are. They can hardly even walk... I would love to find a happy medium between what they look like now and the cane corso look they used to have. I don't mind wrinkles, big feet, and a rolling gait... but it becomes a problem when it starts to interfere with the health of the dog.
> 
> Your DDB in your avatar is gorgeous. Does the breeder have a website I could look at? Although we are 95% sure we are getting a dane next the other three we are looking at are neos, DDBs, and irish wolfhounds.



I completely agree with you on the Neos here. I don't know that I would want a US bred one...

Thanks! He's something else..I call him my "hell child". I got him from Cabinwood Bordeaux in Indiana - Welcome to our show! .His breeder and her husband are amazing people, plus she's a vet. All of her Dogues are extensively health tested and they are very supportive. He's 5 now and we still get yearly Christmas cards and she sends a happy birthday email to us every year on his b-day. 

Or if you're wanting to import one....I got my Polish girl from Wielki Dunczyk Kennel - Wielki Du?czyk

Good luck in your decision on your future puppy!


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I just REALLY don't like how unhealthy the neos we have here are. They can hardly even walk... I would love to find a happy medium between what they look like now and the cane corso look they used to have. I don't mind wrinkles, big feet, and a rolling gait... but it becomes a problem when it starts to interfere with the health of the dog.
> 
> Your DDB in your avatar is gorgeous. Does the breeder have a website I could look at? Although we are 95% sure we are getting a dane next the other three we are looking at are neos, DDBs, and irish wolfhounds.


Midgard Mastiffs has a nice working Neo, but he doesn't breed purebred Neos off him. He uses him in his bandogges.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

From what I've been told, importing dogs can be pretty easy, but you have to worry about being scammed. I'd like a working Hink's Bull Terrier from India one day, and/or a Central Asian Ovtcharka, but I'll be very cautious because it wouldn't be difficult for them to take your money and run.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Cliffdog said:


> Midgard Mastiffs has a nice working Neo, but he doesn't breed purebred Neos off him. He uses him in his bandogges.


He is gorgeous. That's what I want. And his description was spot on. The wrinkliness associated with the breed but not overdone like the typical show neo. I would love to see the standard changed so that dogs like that Achilles are the "typical" neo. He can actually walk around and he doesn't look uncomfortable.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm with you. I wish they'd go back to looking like this:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Very doubtful I would be scammed by this breeder. He and his dogs are pretty huge in the agility community. We already spoke of me coming up there to pick a pup up. So ideally I would go to cumbria to get the puppy and meet breeder/parents  I would totally be happy with a vacation that ended in a kelpie pup.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I agree, he looks 100% legit to me. And his dogs are right up there in the agility world. Gosh, I can't wait for you to get a pup, I'm getting excited for you already!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

And you KNOW we will demand pictures of said pup once you bring him home... Now we just have to get your butt out there so we can have puppy pictures...


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

Those are some BEAUTIFUL kelpies!!

My new puppy search is between a dobe, a kelpie, and a staffy bull terrier. If you get one of these pups someday, you HAVE to share pictures!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, if I am ever allowed to get another dog whilst Mol or my other half are still alive, it would be a Aussie Cattle Dog first choice, and then a huge toss up between a Kelpie or Border Collie. Maybe I should keep a look out for a ACD/BC/Kelpie cross. The best of all worlds!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Of course there will be tons of pics!!!! That is a definite


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

DDBsR4Me said:


> I imported a pup from Poland and had no problems...I had alot of people telling me not to do it, that I was going to get scammed, etc....but the breeder is awesome and I still keep in touch with her.
> 
> I drove to Chicago (from KS) to pick her up as she could only be shipped into Chicago or NY, which obviously Chicago was closer for me. She did fine during the trip and didn't seem to have any ill effects from the flight. There was a suprising amount of puppies that came off the same flight, including an adorable Neo mastiff on the same flight that I wanted to steal! Most of the other dogs were bought by the same person (the customs people told me because they thought, and were hoping, I was the person who was coming to get them all) - which I thought was odd, I hope they ended up in good homes.


Lol, Piper's mom is an offspring from a Polish Whippet that was in Canada for a while getting his title. He came over on a boat though, and just chilled on the deck.


----------

